# General > Pets Corner >  Fundraising.

## cuddlepop

Over on the pet forum our very own Draconfly has a very difficult and expensive decision to make with recards her lovely Brodie.

We need to help her fund raise as quickly as possible.

Anyone done this before.?

there's been a suggestion of a charity dog walk.This I know works because someone done that over here with his lab for the local radio station. :Grin:

----------


## Sarah

A dog walk would be great I think, lots can get involved. And you could create a JustGiving page so people could sponser you online. Best of luck.

Maybe a bring and buy? Cake sale?

----------


## scorpion

I think you`ll find quite a few orgers who would be delighted with help with their vet bills , dragonfly does have to get her dog through an expensive operation but to think about sponsored walks and other ideas to help raise funds for an individuals vet bill is a non starter ,fund raising is done with Charities in mind with the aim of helping many people !

----------


## cuddlepop

> I think you`ll find quite a few orgers who would be delighted with help with their vet bills , dragonfly does have to get her dog through an expensive operation but to think about sponsored walks and other ideas to help raise funds for an individuals vet bill is a non starter ,fund raising is done with Charities in mind with the aim of helping many people !


There are many people who fundraise for their sick child.
As a pet owner and a mother of a child with special needs I would fundraise  for treatment for my child or someone elses(no one benefits but the child) and for a pet owner. ::

----------


## teenybash

> I think you`ll find quite a few orgers who would be delighted with help with their vet bills , dragonfly does have to get her dog through an expensive operation but to think about sponsored walks and other ideas to help raise funds for an individuals vet bill is a non starter ,fund raising is done with Charities in mind with the aim of helping many people !


Scorpion, you certainly do have a sting in your tail.......... :: 
Fundraising for Dragonfly and Brodie is a wonderful idea....so count me in!!!!!
I will donate the money I raised for 'The Penny Fund' [ which is not needed now as she is happy healthy and part of a loving family]....I will add to it and do whatever I can to help raise funds.
Life has no price...it's priceless......Go ahead Dragonfly and give young Brodie his chance....the vet will be paid.

----------


## scorpion

As the owner of four dogs , we have over the years had many vet bills which we paid ourselves , charity and fundraising should be to help people who really need it

----------


## teenybash

> As the owner of four dogs , we have over the years had many vet bills which we paid ourselves , charity and fundraising should be to help people who really need it


I appreciate you have paid your vet bills over the years but, this situation is slightly away from the norm. Perhaps if you read what has happened you will be more understanding...........sometimes the unexpected happens, when all our plans, and safeguards fall foul and if willing people want to help, then so be it.......those that care will support Dragonfly and Brodie....it's called having a heart. ::

----------


## cuddlepop

> As the owner of four dogs , we have over the years had many vet bills which we paid ourselves , charity and fundraising should be to help people who really need it


Who decideds,surely the person or persons who wants to contribute.

This thread is about fundraising experiences and ideas not about the right and wrongs of doing so.

I dont live in Caithness but I want to contribute to Dragonflys dilema.If you dont then thats your joice.

----------


## unicorn

An online car boot sale, anything to donate could be sold and proceeds to the fund?

----------


## cuddlepop

> An online car boot sale, anything to donate could be sold and proceeds to the fund?


Dont know how to go about that and it would have to be local to Caithness otherwise the postage would be expensive.
A good idea though Unicorn.

Another one I thought of is auctioning your  services,cooking,cleaning,gardening etc. :Smile:

----------


## teenybash

Ebay....why don't we auction some unwanted stuff and explain what the money raised would be put to........money can be transferred easily if Dragonfly has a Paypal account..........a print of the Pets at Home picture could be duplicated and put to auction.........what do you think everybody? ::

----------


## S&LHEN

Staying on unicorns Idea we could have a car boot sale where people have got to pay £5.00 per boot and £10.00 per table and the people get to keep what they make but at the same time dragonfly is getting money to, This way the scrouges out there will be happier ::  :: 
Not everyone has got money and specially now life is a struggle. Ive met dragonfly and shes a lovely person so count me in with helping.
Its nice to be nice its not nice being jealous and bitter. The worlds cruel enough without people not doing good.

----------


## binbob

> As the owner of four dogs , we have over the years had many vet bills which we paid ourselves , charity and fundraising should be to help people who really need it


 
and dragonfly does not need it????
certainly a sting in ur tail... ::

----------


## Kodiak

> As the owner of four dogs , we have over the years had many vet bills which we paid ourselves , charity and fundraising should be to help people who really need it


What makes you think that help is not needed in this case?  

I have owned far more than four dogs also numerous cats and lots of different types of Birds along with Rabbits but I wiuld never make such a sweeping statement as you did.

I think that some form of fundraising is an excellent idea and I would be more than happy to do something to help Dragonfly in her hour of need.

I think that a Charity Auction of some kind is a great Idea.

----------


## Oddquine

Whatever is decided, I'll participate if I can, and donate if I can't.

----------


## froal

I take it she doesn't have insurance for her dog !
I've had some pretty big bills from the vets and if you don't have the money they will let you pay it off i find !

----------


## scorpion

Well said Froal

----------


## Liz

> I take it she doesn't have insurance for her dog !
> I've had some pretty big bills from the vets and if you don't have the money they will let you pay it off i find !





> Well said Froal


If you go to Pets Corner you will see that Dragonfly did have pet insurance but they will not pay.

I will help in any way I can.

----------


## DeHaviLand

> As the owner of four dogs , we have over the years had many vet bills which we paid ourselves , charity and fundraising should be to help people who really need it


This sounds just like sour grapes. Is it because nobody offered to help with your vet bills? ::

----------


## unicorn

Due to a misdiagnosis and an insurance change over poor dragonfly has been well and truly shafted by her insurance company. It could happen to any of us.

----------


## Oddquine

> I take it she doesn't have insurance for her dog !
> I've had some pretty big bills from the vets and if you don't have the money they will let you pay it off i find !


I've had pretty big bills as well, and the vets have been happy to have it paid off in regular amounts.....but I'd hazard a guess that Dragonfly is looking at a few thousand more than the few hundred it takes to spay a bitch or mend a broken leg (both of which I have paid up in my time). 

After all, an op to correct hip dysplasia in a retriever costs £5000+ (a quote received).

----------


## Bill Fernie

Please keep pet items within the pets section.

Fund raising on the web site for individual pets cannot be allowed.  Discussions on how to raise funds are OK.  Fuindraising is usually allowed for registered charities and those donating to them.

----------


## Oddquine

> Please keep pet items within the pets section.
> 
> Fund raising on the web site for individual pets cannot be allowed.  Discussions on how to raise funds are OK.  Fuindraising is usually allowed for registered charities and those donating to them.


Can't see why not, please explain.

We're all friends on here...and I'm sure that a lot of us have helped friends out in an emergency on or offline.  I know I have.  :: 

I can't see there being hundreds of members in a position to have to pay thousands of pounds for pet ops.......and I didn't notice dragonfly asking anyone to do/give anything to help her with her bill.

So we do it by PM/email, folks, so as not to make it look as if caithness.org has a heart.  ::   Let me know what has been decided.

----------


## Fran

Why not get as many orgers as you can to donate something new for prizes and have a prize bingo which i will do for you free in the Francis Street Club? You can raise around £800 or more with a prize bingo if your prizes are good, eg microwave, quilt, pillow, saucepans, cutlery, tea set, dinner set, curling tongs etc etc. There are some good bargains at argos, tesco etc. im sure everyone would buy a prize to donate.

----------


## binbob

> I take it she doesn't have insurance for her dog !
> I've had some pretty big bills from the vets and if you don't have the money they will let you pay it off i find !


 
if u read the posts on  brodie fully...u will see that indeed ,dragonfly did have ins,....please read and take scorpion with u. ::

----------


## cuddlepop

> Please keep pet items within the pets section.
> 
> Fund raising on the web site for individual pets cannot be allowed. Discussions on how to raise funds are OK. Fuindraising is usually allowed for registered charities and those donating to them.


This wasnt just a pet item Bill,it was a general question about experience and thoughts on fundraising . ::

----------


## twinkle

Before i became a memeber i used to frequently read the pets corner and came accross a few stories where you all clubed together and raised money for various things such as the Penny fund, i thought it was great how caring and giving you all were.  I think it is a great idea to raise money for poor Brodie.  Fran that is a great idea about prize bingo i have been to many and they are always packed and would raise a fair amount of money.   :Grin:

----------


## cuddlepop

When Dragonfly touches base I'm sure we'll all be able to sort something out,be it a donation of time,money or a gift.

If anyone takes offence about trying to help a fellow "pet orger" then tough. ::

----------


## KCI

> A dog walk would be great I think, lots can get involved. And you could create a JustGiving page so people could sponser you online. Best of luck.
> 
> Maybe a bring and buy? Cake sale?


Setting up a Justgiving page would be a good idea - then it is up to the individuals if they want to make a donation.  I'm sure there are a few people here who would be quite happy to donate.  These pages are quite easy and quick to set up.  Just let everyone know where your page is, and I'm sure you would get donations that way, as well as sponsors if you decide to do a sponsored event.

Prize Bingo is another good idea, if you can get people to donate the prizes - that's always the difficult part!

Car boot sales - if you hold a car boot sale, you could charge £5 for each table, as well as having your own table to see items from. That way, you are making money in 2 different ways at the same time.  Have a picture of Brodie on your table, so people know what it is all about.

Maybe you could get some kids involved, as they always like to take part in sponsored events - something like a sponsored read/spell or other activity.  Maybe one of the local kids groups would like to help, like Scouts, Brownies, etc.  It's always worth a try.  Kids love animals and taking part in events, so I'm sure there would be some interest.

----------


## brandy

hmmm, well i dont see why we couldnt start a charity to help people in sit. like brodie and reg. it. that way it would be a reg. charity, we could help brodie and in future other pets in simular situations. 
at the end of the day, whatever is decided ill help!

----------


## cuddlepop

> hmmm, well i dont see why we couldnt start a charity to help people in sit. like brodie and reg. it. that way it would be a reg. charity, we could help brodie and in future other pets in simular situations. 
> at the end of the day, whatever is decided ill help!


Like the PDSA?,except it would cover caithness@sutherland.

Its a good idea Brandy. :Grin:

----------


## dragonfly

well I don't know where to start...we are only getting access when able to find an internet pc so to log on and see this is really touching - thank you all who have been so supportive.

To set the record straight for Scorpion and Froal, I do have pet insurance but MoreTh>n are refusing to pay out for Brodies treatment.  His condition if you have not taken the time to read other threads about him is called a PORTOSYSTEMIC SHUNT (look it up on google - plenty of reference there) and is life threatening and without treatment he will die from agonising seizures within a very short time (he has only just turned 6 months old) - thankfully the vets in Thurso have saved him from near death once and we were then referred to the Royal Dick Small Animal Hospital in Edinburgh where he will have the best people in this field trying to save him.  Unfortunately his shunt is internal to his liver and will require more extensive surgery which he has been booked in for in March.  We have so far paid out around about £1000 to date and the operation in march will be no less than £5000, depending on how complicated the operation is and how much blood is required during the operation - did anyone know that 1 pint of blood for a dog bought from a blood bank costs in the region of £200??? a lot of money for such a simple product - I will certainly be looking at my other dogs becoming blood donors in the future.

At no time have I asked for any financial help towards Brodies operation.  I posted an update for those who are concerned about Brodie advising that it was a more complicated op required and therefore more costly and tongue in cheek asked for fundraising ideas - I had no idea that the great people on the Org would take this to their hearts as they have done.  

Now to set you straight, we are in the postion to pay for Brodies op ourselves through pooling all our savings, sacrificing some of our plans and selling some of our possessions which we will gladly do to help our puppy have a chance at a normal healthy lifespan, however if people wish to help us we are willing to listen to ideas to see if viable without us taking advantage as we are aware that people have money problems of their own at this time.

All me and my family want is for our gorgeous, loving puppy to have a chance of pulling through this and I would gladly sell my soul if that were the price we had to pay.

We will be coming home tomorrow with Brodie, who is slowly recovering from  his investigatory op on Wednesday and once home will sit down and see what is the best way forward taking on board all the comments and offers of support

Again, thank you so much to those who are so concerned about Brodie 

xxx

----------


## cuddlepop

Dragonfly thank you for keeping us informed.

People here on the pet forum are the kindest souls I've ever come across and its with this in mind that we all automatically feel for you just now.
I'm so glad you've decided to just go for it and have sufficient funds to pay for it yourselves.

When I had to say goodbye to my best friend last summer my heart was fit to break.We had 12 good years together but saying ta,ta was so hard.

You and the rest of the pet forum kept me sane. :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Dragonfly, we know that you have never asked for financial help and it just shows how much you love Brodie that you are willing to make sacrifices to pay for his treatment.

You were responsible enough to take out Pet Insurance and it isn't your fault that they won't pay out!

So please let us help in any way we can to at least reduce the financial burden you are under.

I find that Pets Corner is a real haven on the org (well until a few idiots stray in but they are soon sent on their way!)where we have a community of animal lovers who offer help and support.

You were all so kind to me when I lost Rusty and Tiggy and during the early days of Charly's heart problem. It is so good to know there are others who know how much you are hurting at times like these.

I better go or I'll end up like Kate Winslet!

So just to sum up Dragonfly we are all here for you and it would make us so happy to see Brodie have his op and live a full and happy life.
You can't put a price on that can you?!!!

----------


## sandyr

For what it's worth......fundraising for such issues is usually fraught with danger and arguements, and then who is going to decide on who gets what.  There are enough arguements on here as it is.  I can assure you that everyone is quite different on their thoughts towards animals.
Perhaps one should understand that there is a difference between a child and an animal. I have had dogs and cats and a horse, and I definitely do not equate them to my daughters. In most cases these things do not turn out well.  I have seem them go to...........that bad place
Just take the numerous examples of people collecting for Cancer etc. etc. and it was all a scam.  And I am not saying that this is..... but as they say 'buyer beware'.
I think if a person wants to donate, then by all means do so. Just do it as a personal gift not get in a bloody big row on a chat forum, and call Scorpion mean spirited. For goodness sake surely we can all have an opinion without getting slagged. And it's not as if we are all in Caithness to assist.  
Just re-read Dragonfly's last post and she indicates that she is willing to pay, albeit it may be a hardship but a dog is a luxury, and some of us just cannot afford to have even one. At the present time I am sure that many people have hardships! Personal ones at that.
So for those that are keen to donate please do so quietly and with the goodness in your heart making the decision, not shouting out to everyone that you are helping.

----------


## teenybash

Sandyr.....you raise some very valid points re fundraising and the trouble it can lead to.......I am sure you have meant well in forewarning that we could find ourselves in that sorrowful position also................However, let me put your troubled mind at rest and assure you it will not happen.
 We are all fully paid up members of the human race, who have after much thought and deliberation have decided to help Brodie have the best possible chance....to live.

Perhaps Pets Corner is not for you, maybe you are uncomfortable and do not wish to share our feelings, hopes and intentions and therefore have come across in a negative way.  If I have picked you up wrongly I apologize, though emotionally supportive words perhaps are what is needed at this time............. :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Very well said Teenybash and totally agree with you.

Sandyr I do not see anyone 'shouting' that they are helping? Why are some people having such a problem and negativity about a group of like minded people wanting to help a poor dog who needs a lifesaving op and their owner, through no fault of their own, who is faced with a crippling vets bill?

I honestly cannot see there will be any problems and truly hope that lots of money will be raised.

----------


## sandyr

Well done to all of you, and especially to Teenybash who on post 5 says ..go ahead--the vet will be paid. That is quite a committment.
I thought we could all have our opinions and as I have been involved in these 'things', and where volunteers are involved and money/ goods are given, and the coordination of same required....good luck.  It is not an easy task as everyone has their own ideas.
But comments like my 'troubled mind', and this section is for only certain people, uncomfortable etc..oh... and negativity.... is really quite childish.
 p.s.     Would like to find out in the end how it all went..

----------


## Liz

Sandyr you are completely right in what you say re fundraising etc and you raise some valid points which are welcomed.

Brandy suggested setting up a charity but there are so many rules and regulations now that this is a complicated procedure.

I would like to think of this more as a group of like minded people who have become friends,helping another friend in their hour of need.

By the way Teenybash is one of the most caring people you could meet and not at all childish.

----------


## binbob

if every member on the org .donated £1.00...that would help...and no one is going to miss that,surely??   :Wink:

----------


## poppett

If it were possible to have a reference number relating to Brodie`s bill with the vet and the address and postcode of the Vet dealing with the case I for one would be happy to make a donation directly. 

Would a few local businesses have a collecting jar on the counter for donations to the Brodie fund perhaps?

Like your idea Binbob.   If everyone gave a little it would soon mount up.

----------


## cuddlepop

If dragonfly agrees to us giving an donation or to set up a bag pack etc then I cant see the problem with that.

My friends wanted to help out with my Connies vet bill because we were struggling,I fail to see what the difference is here. ::

----------


## froal

I would never asked such a thing from others on a forum !

----------


## KCI

> I would never asked such a thing from others on a forum !


If you could read all the posts, you will see that nobody has asked anybody for anything.  People are offering to help out if they can, because this is a community forum, and sometimes it's nice to help each other out.  There is also a much loved pet involved, and as we are a nation of pet lovers, of course a lot of us want to help.  
Obviously you don't want to help, which is fine, but maybe you shouldn't keep reading this thread if it doesn't interest you. :Wink:

----------


## dragonfly

Froal  I have sent you a PM.  please respond to it accordingly

----------


## dragonfly

> Just re-read Dragonfly's last post and she indicates that she is willing to pay


Sandyr, no disrespect to the rest of your post but I just want to set the record straight as it seems to be going way off track..........it is not a case of me being _willing to pay_ it is a case of *I will be paying* for Brodies operation myself.

----------


## cuddlepop

> I would never asked such a thing from others on a forum !


 
What is your problem?

Why cant you understand that at no time has Dragonfly asked for anyone to pay her vet bill.

Her "friends" want to help her just like mine did. ::

----------


## dragonfly

here's a pic of the boy himself on our journey home today at one of the many stops we had to make for him

top is only to keep his shaved belly warm and the pink one was the only one long enough to cover it!

----------


## binbob

aww..lovely wee man..and still gorgeous.he looks good in pink...hope u are safely home.
thinking of u all.

----------


## teenybash

:Smile: ..Think he quite likes the top by the look on his face......good to see him cos' we've all been thinking about him.
Tell you something, this little guy  looks as if he intends hanging around for a very long time..liver problems or not!! :Wink:  Bless his little or not so little fluffy self.

----------


## Liz

Lovely photo of the darling Brodie.

Dragonfly pay no heed to those people who just don't, or won't, understand the situation.

Just to make it clear you have *never* asked any of us to help pay Brodie's vet bills.
Your true friends here in Pets Corner want to help and that is an end to the matter!
I am sure I speak for the others when I say we have taken Brodie to our hearts and truly want him to have the op and be well.

So please can all those folk who only have negative comments please go away! 
Dragonfly has enough to contend with just now.

----------


## binbob

> Lovely photo of the darling Brodie.
> 
> Dragonfly pay no heed to those people who just don't, or won't, understand the situation.
> 
> Just to make it clear you have *never* asked any of us to help pay Brodie's vet bills.
> Your true friends here in Pets Corner want to help and that is an end to the matter!
> I am sure I speak for the others when I say we have taken Brodie to our hearts and truly want him to have the op and be well.
> 
> So please can all those folk who only have negative comments please go away! 
> Dragonfly has enough to contend with just now.


 
DITTO...well put ,liz.

----------


## poppett

I second that, Binbob.   Just kind folks wanting to help another in time of dire stress to help ease their burden.   The kind of thing Caithness is famous for the world over!

----------


## cuddlepop

> here's a pic of the boy himself on our journey home today at one of the many stops we had to make for him
> 
> top is only to keep his shaved belly warm and the pink one was the only one long enough to cover it!


Why dont we just call it scarlet or cerise to make him feel less like a big girly.lol.

I cant get over how much he's grown.
He appears to be all legs,just like my beardie.

I want to give him a big cuddle,he's gorgeous.

----------


## Allsorts

That is a fab photo of him in his wee coat - beat you were all glad to get home.

----------


## dragonfly

sure were Allsorts and Brodie has now had a change of clothes, a bit more masculine!

----------


## Kodiak

> sure were Allsorts and Brodie has now had a change of clothes, a bit more masculine!



This is a superb Photograph of your Puppy.  He is sooooo Cute.  

That Photograph would be perfert for a Callendar and I for one would buy one.  Who else would buy a Callendar with a Picture of Brodie on?

----------


## dragonfly

haha, that wouldn't be a problem, you should see how many pics I have of my dogs - could have calendars for 2010-2020 and all with different photos!!!

----------


## cuddlepop

> haha, that wouldn't be a problem, you should see how many pics I have of my dogs - could have calendars for 2010-2020 and all with different photos!!!


Now thats a brilliant idea,I'd buy one too.

Broadie is just so photogenic. :Grin:

----------


## Kodiak

I will buy your very first Callendar that you produce, just pm me.   :Grin:

----------


## binbob

> This is a superb Photograph of your Puppy. He is sooooo Cute. 
> 
> That Photograph would be perfert for a Callendar and I for one would buy one. Who else would buy a Callendar with a Picture of Brodie on?


 
ME..ME ..ME AND DEFINITELY ME....start now ,please. ::

----------


## binbob

> sure were Allsorts and Brodie has now had a change of clothes, a bit more masculine!


what else can i say...but AWWWWWWWWWWWWW...

----------


## teenybash

'Ye thee folkth....therithe jutht didn't thuit me...................... cos' I'm a real live Dandy Doodle Boy... :: '

----------


## Fran

Aah, I can see a bit of his  shaved tummy. He is such a lovely boy. A calender would be great. The John O'Groats Farmers did a calendar  in aid of the hospice, very nice, dont know where it was printed. You could make one and sell it to friends etc and put them in Pets at home. goodluck.

----------


## Venture

> here's a pic of the boy himself on our journey home today at one of the many stops we had to make for him
> 
> top is only to keep his shaved belly warm and the pink one was the only one long enough to cover it!


What a great photo of Brodie, it's as if he's saying "Does my bum look big in this?"  ::   I'd certainly buy a calendar or two to help.

----------


## unicorn

me too. I never got a calendar for this year yet  :Grin:

----------


## Kodiak

Any update on Brodie, how is he?  Are you going to make a Calendar?

Let us all know !!!

----------


## dragonfly

we were down on the beach today and it was his first off lead walk since coming back from edinburgh 2 weeks ago and he was going mad and even went into the sea which is a first for him, his wound still isn't healing properly but have vets again tomorrow to see about it!

we're heading off to Edinburgh next week, he's being admitted on the friday to be pre-op'd for Monday - he'll need to be put on anti seizure drugs and have blood tests to see if he needs just a top up of blood or a compete blood transfusion before the op  ::  then the op itself will be about 3-4 hours long so I'll be on tenterhooks on 2nd Mar!

Calanders seem a good idea but its a bit late in the year for doing one.  I have looked at vistaprint and ordered 10 magnets (black t-shirt pic) just to see what they are like quality wise - I only had to pay for p&p!

While we really do appreciate the offers of help we have decided that we are going to fund it ourselves as we always had planned to do, but I may order some "Brodie" merchandise if demand is sufficient  ::

----------


## teenybash

All the luck in the world to you and Brodie.......I have a green candle to light for him on the 2nd..........green being one of the main healing colours. Keep your heart strong and your hopes high that Brodie will come through with flying colours......A good splodge in the sea will have helped his wound.

You will probably find Brodie merchandise will be in high demand, if needs be.

Hugs to you and your lovely doodlebug Brodie. :Smile:

----------


## dragonfly

well I got the magnets home this morning - they are just like a photo but are on magnetic rubbery/plastic stuff and are about 4x3" in size - similar to belows size.



As a thank you to those who have expressed their concern and support over Brodie, if you would like one please pm me your name and address and I'll post one/deliver one to you.  I have 8 left so first come first served  ::

----------


## Liz

I am so glad that Brodie enjoyed his dip in the sea. I am sure it made you smile. :Grin: 

I will be praying extra hard around the 2nd March and thinking of you as know how I would feel if it was one of mine.

We are all rooting for Brodie!

----------


## shazzap

> what else can i say...but AWWWWWWWWWWWWW...


 
What breed of dog is he

----------


## dragonfly

he's an F2 (2nd generation) Goldendoodle (his grandparents on both parents sides would have been a poodle and a golden retreiver)

----------


## shazzap

> he's an F2 (2nd generation) Goldendoodle (his grandparents on both sides of his parents sides would have been a poodle and a golden retreiver)


He is lovely

----------


## dragonfly

thanks!   I think so too, but I'm a tad biased   :Wink:

----------


## AfternoonDelight

Just read this thread - Good Luck for the 2nd! I'll be waiting for good news!!!  ::

----------

